# Fix CM7 after WebOS 3.0.4 update



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I installed the WebOS update, which messed up my CM7 install, and tried to run the ACME installer again and it stated on the TP screen that the cminstall folder was not found. so i booted to WebOS, created the folder and added the CM7, moboot, CWM, and gApps, rebooted with the volume up button, ran the command for the ACME Installer and it booted right back to my CM7 install just as I had it before the WebOS update. I didnt have to reconfigure anything. Just an FYI in case you don't read (like me) before updating anyting.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

What needs reinstalling depends on how you get the 3.0.4 webOS update on your Touchpad. 

*Via OTA:* If you get the update OTA (over the air) directly on your Touchpad via the System Update option, you only need to reinstall moboot. All your CM7 settings/etc., will be retained.

The OTA update breaks the boot menu (moboot) that you installed when you installed CM7. After installing 3.0.4, simply re-run the acme install to reinstall moboot (this is just re-doing the install you did the first time to install CM7, but only installing the boot menu this time):

1.	Attach TP to PC and enable usb mode. 
2.	Create directory "cminstall" in root of TP drive
3.	Copy moboot_0.3.3.zip to cminstall directory 
4.	Eject TP and reboot it (Open Settings>Device Info> Reset Options and select Restart) 
5.	Hold volume-up key while TP is rebooting to go into USB connect mode (only thing on screen is big USB symbol) 
6.	If you had pulled the USB cable, reconnect the TP to PC 
7.	Open a command prompt in the C:\Program Files\Palm, Inc directory
8.	Make sure that the ACMEInstaller file is there 
9.	Run the command: novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller 
10.	You can disconnect the USB cable as soon as your TP starts rebooting.

After reboot the boot menu will come up and you can choose to boot webOS, CM7, CM Recovery, etc.

*Via webOS Doctor: *If you use the 3.0.4 webOS doctor, then you do need to install CM7, CWR, and moboot, and all your CM7 settings/etc., will be retained.

Repeat above steps, but on Step 3 copy moboot (moboot_0.3.3.zip), CM7 (update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a1-fullofbugs.zip), and the CM Recovery zip (update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip) into the cminstall directory, just like the first time you installed CM7.


----------



## pwnst*r (Aug 24, 2011)

Redflea said:


> stuff


I love you, thanks!

*After I got home....*

Tried these directions and works like a charm.


----------

